# Sword Growth Question



## 0S1R1S (Aug 29, 2010)

Just had a quick question about my amazon swords. When I originally got them a few months ago, all the leaves were long stems with oval leaves on them. I have been giving them about 10-12 hours of light a day, plus, less than a cap-full of Seachem Flourish a week, or per water change (46g tank). Since then, some of those oval leaves have died off, and the new leaves are very long (as long as the longest old leaves were) and very skinny. (See pic below: Left side has some old leaves, new ones are scattered all around.)









Basically, I was wondering if they are getting too much light, or not enough of something else, or is this normal sword growth behavior?


----------



## Ba20 (Jan 29, 2003)

JOE is right







some reason i was thinking of a ozelot sword


----------



## JoeDizzleMPLS (Nov 5, 2007)

The oval shaped leaves are emersed form and the long slender leaves are the submerged form... Most swords, especially those sold at Petsmart, are grown emersed since they grow faster that way. Your plants are just transitioning from emersed to submerged growth, nothing to worry about.


----------



## 0S1R1S (Aug 29, 2010)

Ba20 said:


> The oval shaped leaves are emersed form and the long slender leaves are the submerged form... Most swords, especially those sold at Petsmart, are grown emersed since they grow faster that way. Your plants are just transitioning from emersed to submerged growth, nothing to worry about.


Makes sense to me! Thanks


----------



## Ba20 (Jan 29, 2003)

Id get a dual T8 fixture at walmart/lowes with a plant gro bulb and a daylight bulb.









Id get with JoeDizz he is a very smart guy, one of the best mods on here. He knows the best way to get things done no matter what budget someone has.


----------

